# How many snails in a 15 gallon tank? Catfish question?



## JustKeepSwimmingg (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi, I am getting a 15 gallon tank (long) and i am planning on putting 1 betta male and 6-7 tetras (or some sort of small schooling fish). I also want to get a couple apple snails or mystery snails but I don't know how many I should get. Also, do these snails escape a lot from the tank and reproduce a lot?

Also, I want to get some sort of catfish, but I don't know what type because I have heard that some types get pretty big so if anyone could recommend a type of catfish for me then that would be great 

Thanks


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

For (mystery/apple) snails, you generally want 2.5 gallons of space per snail. So, if you keep up with water changes and have a good filter, you could theoretically keep 6 snails in that tank. They don't reproduce a *ton*... Egg clutches are laid above the water on the glass. If you don't want babies, wait 2-3 days for the clutch to harden and pop it off the glass with a razor blade.

For catfish, I'd recommend the Corydoras family; Pygmy Cories are my personal favorite. You could have 15-20 in a 15G Long if you didn't do a school of tetras.

If I were you, I would do this...

-x1 Betta
-x10 Chili Rasboras
-x10 Pygmy Cories
-x2 Mystery Snails

... That would pretty much cap your stocking, and it would give you the movement and color you'd want.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I also suggest pygmy cories, those little guys are cute. Kuhli loaches aren't catfish, but they have the barbels like catfish and wiggle around like crazy things, I have 6 and love them. 

Glowlight tetras are red, and do well with bettas, even males with long fins. 
Rummy nose tetra don't have the bright color, but they school well and are fun to watch. They do need a well cycled tank because they are susceptible to ammonia though.


----------



## JustKeepSwimmingg (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok thank youu!!


----------

